

Cory Doctorow novel pulled from school reading for 'questioning authority' - kmf
http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/jun/10/cory-doctorow-novel-pulled-school-reading-questioning-authority

======
jcr
The book, "Little Brother," is available in multiple formats under Creative
Commons licensing (free):

[http://craphound.com/littlebrother/download/](http://craphound.com/littlebrother/download/)

Also, you might enjoy Cory Doctorow's talk:

"The Coming Civil War over General-purpose Computing"

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbYXBJOFgeI](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gbYXBJOFgeI)

